# Wax



## YYZ Skinhead (May 18, 2013)

Will somebody tell me what "wax" is?  When I looked it up I got:



			
				vBulletin Message said:
			
		

> The following words are either very common, too long, or too short and were not included in your search : *wax*​



I have seen it listed in dispensary menus on WeedMaps and I know it is some variety of concentrate, but what makes it different than hash?    I cannot recall having seen it in any of my local collectives.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 18, 2013)

I believe it to be made with Butane...I could be wrong too


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 19, 2013)

Just Google something like "making cannabis wax" or similar--there is a lot of info on the web.  They call it ear wax (ick).  It is made with butane.


----------



## NorCalHal (May 19, 2013)

It is a form of Butane extraction. Many different techniques, with many different "end results" From crumbly yellow "wax" to glass "shatter" that is almost see thru.
It is what started the "Dab" revolution. Dabbin' refers to the way the wax is smoked.

It is not going away anytime soon, thats for sure, as I see demand for that crap rises everyday. It has brought the value of "trim" up to around $200 a lb to the folks that make the "wax".


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 19, 2013)

I agree with *NorCal*...our trim here has gone up...But I have it processed anf split the "wax"...hhe uses N-tane rather than Butane..along with food grade equipment...Dabbin is the Bomb... ..I had an old small glass dome ..and got this new nail for 4/20 ...as you see the glass domes just yuk up.. ...


lets have a Dab now:bolt::bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 19, 2013)

The razor blade shot greatly resembles the results I got when I was doing butane extractions.  I was apparently making wax before I discovered it was called that.  :doh:  Reading some of the butane posts re-ignited (so to speak) my "curiosity".  The only reasons I switched to grain alcohol are A. it is food-grade and B. I am less afraid of alcohol than big cans of pressurised highly flammable gas, though I have never had a "butane backdraft" -- yet.


----------



## mick909 (Jun 7, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> The razor blade shot greatly resembles the results I got when I was doing butane extractions.  I was apparently making wax before I discovered it was called that.  :doh:  Reading some of the butane posts re-ignited (so to speak) my "curiosity".  The only reasons I switched to grain alcohol are A. it is food-grade and B. I am less afraid of alcohol than big cans of pressurised highly flammable gas, though I have never had a "butane backdraft" -- yet.




we called it hash oil back in the day, guess only difference is we used hash not flowers or trimm and  only froze it long enough to get it off the lid of the crock pot we used to pop the bubbles, ive had few friends get a big boom. crockpot full of water out side with a fan blowing  is how i did it


----------

